
Introducing JamBook: The world's thinnest, lightest notebook. - akumpf
https://vimeo.com/47758237
======
jcoder
Is this a _design_ , where the idea is that I make my own JamBook out of
things found around the house (much like the Hipster PDA:
[http://www.43folders.com/2004/09/03/introducing-the-
hipster-...](http://www.43folders.com/2004/09/03/introducing-the-hipster-
pda)), or is this a _product_ that I would buy from you?

